# Rhinestone decals



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

I just finished a couple small decals for testing . My directions say to remove the decal backing and apply. Do i leave the clear layer from the transfer paper or remove it. If I am removing it when is the best time to do that? I have never see an actual decal on any thing


Thanks 
Sally


----------



## CyberSultan (Aug 25, 2008)

Sally, I would remove the hotfix tape after applying the decal. Having the hotfix tape on while applying the decal helps with handling and applying the decal. So to apply the decal, I would peel off the backing, apply the decal using the hotfix tape, then peel off the hotfix tape to reveal the applied decal.


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks i will do it that way


----------



## SickPuppy (Aug 10, 2009)

dan-ann said:


> I just finished a couple small decals for testing . My directions say to remove the decal backing and apply. Do i leave the clear layer from the transfer paper or remove it. If I am removing it when is the best time to do that? I have never see an actual decal on any thing
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Sally


Are you using Xpel for the decal, if so then remove the transfer tape after the decal cools. You do not need the transfer tape to apply the decal.


----------

